# Customer service NOC for Canadian PR



## GR-D (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello folks,

I was wondering if any of the Canadian expats had the luck of getting PR for customer service profiles preferably from India.

Something related to this NOC : NOC 2011 - 6551 - Customer services representatives - financial institutions - Unit group

NOC :
6314
6551
6552

I work as a trainer in Customer support field in one of the MNC's

Any insights or suggestions are welcome.

Best,
Dinesh


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What is an MNC?

And since anyone can work as a customer service rep with minimal training, it is hardly an in demand occupation.


----------



## GR-D (Feb 27, 2015)

colchar said:


> What is an MNC?
> 
> And since anyone can work as a customer service rep with minimal training, it is hardly an in demand occupation.


MNC - Multi National Corporation such as Amazon, Microsoft etc. The Big one's!

Any suggestions/recommendations so an NOC which might have the opportunity to apply for PR ?

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

GR-D said:


> Any suggestions/recommendations so an NOC which might have the opportunity to apply for PR ?
> 
> Thanks


All of the NOC have an opportunity to
apply for PR. Unlike Australia, there’s no occupation specific quota to be filled... if you are eligible to enter the Express Entry pool then you have as good a chance as anyone else to get an ITA, subject to the draw being low enough to include your CRS and there being enough ITA for there to include one for you.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

GR-D said:


> Any suggestions/recommendations so an NOC which might have the opportunity to apply for PR ?



No. I do not have the codes memorized, nor will I spend time looking them up.

You can find the list, you need to go through it.


----------



## theone1111 (Sep 7, 2017)

colchar said:


> What is an MNC?
> 
> And since anyone can work as a customer service rep with minimal training, it is hardly an in demand occupation.


YOu are banned due to valid reasons only so STFU


----------

